
Prediction: Amazon's 400 new bookstores intended to be bases for drone delivery - computator
http://www.cringely.com/2016/02/04/amazon-bookstores-its-all-about-the-drones-stupid/
======
brudgers
I find the big idea of brick and mortar bookstores as logistical bases for
local delivery very much plausible. However, I think ground traversing drone
delivery is much more likely.

 _It 's a simple matter of weight - ratios ... A five-ounce bird could not
hold a one pound coconut._

Longer run, it may also be a way for Amazon to locally broadcast in the radio
spectrum with fewer dependencies on third parties in a way that recurses on
it's strategy for controlling infrastructure expressed by AWS. High traffic
retail space also could provide a base for selling services to nearby
commercial interests.

In other words, Cringly's reading such a move by Amazon as primarily one into
real-estate and driven by location is not as outrageous as the part about
flying drones. Picking up your Amazon order at the local Amazon store or local
third party delivery (or fourth party via Uber etc.), would decouple long
distance hauling contracts from last mile contracts.

